# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box 1.2.9 - HTC 7 Mozart, Samsung S5360, S5363, F338, LG E510 and others

## 4gsmmaroc

*Medusa Box v.1.2.9 is out! We have added support for  Broadcom BCM2155 Mobile processor with OneNAND flash and support for HTC  7 Mozart, Samsung GT-S5360, Samsung GT-S5363, Samsung SGH-F338, LG  E510, LG E510f, LG E510g and Vodafone 830i cell phones.*  Medusa Box v1.2.9 Release Notes:  Added support for *Broadcom BCM2155 Mobile* processor with *OneNAND flash*.Added support for the following models: *HTC 7 Mozart (PD67100)* – added Unlock (via Read Codes), Repair CID, Repair IMEI, Repair OSBL/SPL/HTC (Security area) partition.*Samsung GT-S5360* – added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.*Samsung GT-S5363* – added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.*Samsung SGH-F338* – added Dead Boot/Phone Repair (thanks to Mr. Ralel).*LG E510* – added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.*LG E510f* – added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.*LG E510g* – added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.*Vodafone 830i* – added Dead Boot/Phone Repair (thanks to Mr. Ralel). 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
____________________________ WBR,
Medusa Box Team

----------

